

Contains Spoilers (New MacBooks/MacBook Pros) - superchink
http://daringfireball.net/2008/10/contains_spoilers

======
pmjordan
I'd love to see a 3G modem built into the MacBook, but I'm not getting my
hopes up. Also, what's with the optical drive? Does anyone actually use an
optical drive all the time while on the go? Wouldn't an external drive make so
much more sense? Or is my usage pattern waaay out there?

I might just end up getting one of the new MacBooks (as my first ever mac) but
only if the HDD is user-accessible.

EDIT: These are meant as actual questions, not flamebait.

~~~
thehigherlife
the macbooks (current gen) have a really easily replaceable hard drive, here's
hoping the same is true for the new one.

~~~
pmjordan
I know, I almost bought a current-gen MacBook off someone I know, with the
intention of replacing the built-in 80GB drive with a brand new 500GB one, but
decided to wait out this new release. The new ones are rumoured to have
160-250GB of disk space, and if past experience is anything to go by, getting
bigger disks from Apple is going to be a ripoff.

The store site is down right now, but I vaguely remember the upgrade to 320GB
being of the order of a brand new 500GB drive (~€125), if you fit one of those
yourself you end up with a spare drive as well of course. Plus, being able to
replace it yourself within the space of a couple minutes in case it fails is
worth a lot to me too.

------
ashleyw
I guess I should start saving up — sucks being a student! My 1.83Ghz 2006 MBP
does everything I need, but I cannot help wanting one of the new ones! :D

~~~
pmjordan
Macs seem to have an absurd resale value, you could always try to sell it.

~~~
tptacek
If that's true, I'm surprised. We go through Macbooks like they're disposable.
The case cracks, the keyboard gets unspringy, the screns sometime flicker,
PMUs die. I love them, but "low maintenance" they are not.

~~~
pmjordan
I don't claim to understand why, but looking at recently sold Macs on eBay
you'd think they'd stopped making them.

~~~
bretthoerner
Some are surely unsatisfied customers, but a lot of old-rev Macs go on sale
when the shiny new ones come out (there was a flood of sale listings on my
local craigslist today). People need to blow their cash on something, I guess.

